# -lek



## ronanpoirier

My friend from Hungary said _beszélek veled _which means _I talk to you._ Well, _szeretlek_ means _I love you_ so I got a little confused! I thought the -LEK ending in present conjugation would mean _I ... YOU._

Now I'm really confused! When do I have to use the -LEK and when I have to use the suffix plus the pronominal thing (I don't know how to call that)...???

Help!!!

Thanks in advance and... answers in English, please!


----------



## cajzl

The correct decomposition is:

beszél - *ek* (accidentally the stem ends with *L*)
szeret - *lek*

The endings are different.

Beszélek veled. = I am talking with you. (*veled* means _with you_, it is not a direct object)
Szeretlek = I love you (_you_ is the direct object, in Hungarian expressed by the special ending *-lek/-lak*)

The ending *-lek/-lak* is used only in the 1st person and if the direct object is *téged *(= _you_, sing.).

*szeretek* (= _I love_ ...) + *téged* (= _you_) -> *szeretlek (téged)*
*látok* (= _I see_ ...) + *téged* -> *látlak (téged)*


----------



## berty bee

In hungarian we conjugate the verb. For all the persons (I, you, he, ...) the conjugated verb forms have different endings.
In the case of intransitive verbs the endings are as follows:
Singular 1st person: -k
Singular 2nd person: -sz
Singular 3rd person: -
Plural 1st person: -unk or -ünk
Plural 2nd person: -tok or -tek- or -tök
Plural 3rd person: -nak or -nek

The hungarian language don't prefere the congestion of consonants. So we insert a vowel between the root of the verb and the ending (in  Singular 1st person and in  Singular 2nd person) to make easyer the prononciation. The inserted vowel depends on the vowel harmony of the root

In plural the ending depends on the vowel harmony of the root.

As all the endings of the conjugated verb are different, so we need not to use the personal pronoun. If we use it, then we emphasize the role of the subject of the action.


----------

